# Funny Weird laws!



## Jillyann

I found these on the internet doing a random search of 'weird laws'.:lol: I was really bored. Haha. There are some crazy ones out there!! If anyone else has any weird laws that they can find, horse related or not, you should post them!


- It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin 
with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse. 

- In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse. 

- It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah. 

- Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.


----------



## close2prfct

lol funny I needed a good laugh those are hilarious


----------



## RedRoan

Apparently here in Oregon there is still a law where woman are not allowed to ride without a corset when they are over 140lbs or something


----------



## anna13

Hahaha I love that you can't lasso fish. That made me laugh


----------



## Jillyann

In South Africa 

- A license is required to purchase a television set.


In Canada

- You may not pay for a fifty-cent item with only pennies.
- Businesses must provide rails for tying up horses.
- When raining, a person may not water his/her lawn.


In Germany

- It is illegal for ones car to run out of gas on the Autobahn.


In California 

- No vehicle without a driver may exceed 60 miles per hour.
- Peacocks have the right of way to cross any street, including driveways.
- Nobody is allowed to ride a bicycle in a swimming pool
- One may not bring their dog to school.


In Mississippi

- A man may not seduce a woman by lying, and claiming he will marry her.
- Horses are not to be housed within 50 feet of any road.
- It is unlawful to shave in the center of main street.



I found all these on Dumb Laws in Alabama. Crazy Alabama Laws. We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!

There are SO many stupid ones! haha:lol:


----------



## Cremello

These are the best ones from the Alabama one lol


Bear wrestling matches are prohibited..(why would you bother?)
You may not drive barefooted.
It is illegal to sell peanuts in Lee County after sundown on Wednesday.
Dominoes may not be played on Sunday.
It is illegal to wear a fake moustache that causes laughter in church.
Putting salt on a railroad track may be punishable by death.
*Boogers may not be flicked into the wind.* lol
It is legal to drive the wrong way down a one-way street if you have a lantern attached to the front of your automobile.
You may not have an ice cream cone in your back pocket at any time.
Masks may not be worn in public.
It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.


----------



## Jillyann

hahaha!! I dont know anyone who would even do some of those! lol


----------



## RedRoan

> You may not drive barefooted.


I do that all the time >.<


----------



## 2hot4u

In Cobourg, Ontario if you have a water trough in your front yard, it must be filled by 5:00am


In Guelph, Ontario, the city is classified as a no pee zone!
British Columbia it is illegal to kill a Sasquatch or Bigfoot if one is ever found.


In Alberta a released convict is entitled to a gun and a horse to ride out of town on.

All bicycle riders must signal with the arm before making a turn, and a bicycle rider must keep both hands on the handlebars at all times” ( Edmonton. )…


It is illegal to try and catch fish with your hands (Saskatoon. )


----------



## Jillyann

^ hahaahha wowwwww.


----------



## anna13

In Ct...

You can't cross a cross walk doing a hand stand
You can't pick your nose on the right side of the street.


----------



## Jillyann

Lol!!!


----------



## masatisan

In Quebec it is illegal to sell or market margarine which has been coloured to resemble butter. (This law is very serious, you will never find coloured margarine in Quebec, I know, I live here)

It's illegal to eat ice cream on Sparks street in Ottawa Ontario on a Sunday.

In Britain it's legal requirment for taxis to carry a bale of hay.

In France it is illegal to adress a pig as Napoleon

It is legal in England to shoot a Welshman, as long as it is with a bow and arrow inside Chester city walls after midnight, or with a longbow on a Sunday in Hereford.

In Nevada it is legal to hang anyone who shoots your dog on your property.

It is illegal to tie a giraffe to a telephone pole or street lamp in Atlanta
and it is illegal to chain alligators to fire hydrants in Michigan.


----------



## Cremello

These are really funny!:lol:


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

In Dubuque, IA - Any hotel in the city limits must have a water bucket and a hitching post in front of the building.
(None of them do! It's not a well-enforced law. XD )

In Fort Madison, IA - The fire department is required to practice fire fighting for fifteen minutes before attending a fire.

In Marshalltown, IA - Horses are forbidden to eat fire hydrants.

In Illinois - You may be arrested for vagrancy if you do not have at least one dollar bill on your person.

Still in Illinois - The English language is not to be spoken. 0_o

Champaign, IL - One may not pee in his neighbor’s mouth.

Chicago, IL - Law forbids eating in a place that is on fire.

Chicago, IL - It is legal to protest naked in front of city hall as long as you are under seventeen years of age and have legal permits. (Watch them protest that law!)

Des Plains, IL - Wheelbarrows with For-Sale signs may not be chained to trees.

Evanston, IL - It is unlawful to change clothes in an automobile with the curtains drawn, except in case of fire.

Wisconsin - As people used to smuggle it in from Illinois, all yellow butter substitute is banned.
- State Law made it illegal to serve apple pie in public restaurants without cheese.

La Crosse, WI - It is illegal to tie up your horse along Third Street (Now a major bar strip).
- You cannot “worry" a squirrel.

Milwaukee, WI - An old ordinance forbids parking for over two hours unless a horse is tied to the car.


----------



## Qtswede

I love the one about the alligator - cuz we have SO many alligators here in MICHIGAN.


----------



## Qtswede

Further more in Michigan:

It's illegal to paint sparrows to sell as parakeets (Harper Woods)
It's illegal to serenade your girlfriend (Kalamazoo)
All bathing suits must have been inspected by the chief of police (Rochester)
It's illegal for a man to scowl at his wife on Sunday (Detroit)
A woman isn't allowed to cut her hair without her husband's permission.
Smoking in bed is illegal (Sault Ste Marie)
Babies are not permitted to cry after 11pm on Saturday nights
If a couple kisses on Sunday, the person who instigated the kiss shall be punished. 

So many of these are like --- huh?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Haha these are so funny! My 7th grade homeroom teacher use to read a new one to us every day!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Jillyann said:


> I found these on the internet doing a random search of 'weird laws'.:lol: I was really bored. Haha. There are some crazy ones out there!! If anyone else has any weird laws that they can find, horse related or not, you should post them!
> 
> 
> - It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin
> with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.
> 
> *- In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.*
> 
> - It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.
> 
> - Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.


Probley because some horses freak at umbrella's. Hehehe imagine that in the middle of New York City.


----------



## barefoot

Massachusetts


- Mourners at a wake may not eat more than three sandwiches. 
- Snoring is prohibited unless all bedroom windows are closed and securely locked. 
- An old ordinance declares goatees illegal unless you first pay a special license fee for the privilege of wearing one in public. 
- It is illegal to put tomatoes in clam chowder.
- It's illegal to take a lion to the movies. 
- Children may smoke, but they may not purchase cigarettes. 
- In 1659 the state of Massachusetts outlawed Christmas.
- It is illegal to give beer to hospital patients.
- Candy may not contain more than 1% of alcohol.
- Shooting ranges may not set up targets that resemble human beings.
- Affiliation with the Communist party is illegal.
- Quakers and witches are banned.
- Duels to the death permitted on the common on Sundays provided that the Governor is present.

There were some really funny ones, but there are kids on this site..


----------



## QHDragon

Its actually illegal in several states to drive barefoot, apparently it is a safety hazard.

Some of those are really silly. I have yet to see an alligator roaming the streets of michigan either.


----------



## Sunny06

I close my umbrella near my horse all the time


----------



## upsidedown

In North Carolina:
It’s against thehttp://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/north-carolina# law to sing off key.
Elephants may not be used to plow cotton fields.
A three dollar tax must be paid on all white goods sold.
Bingo games may not last over 5 hours unless it is held at a fair.
Serving alcohol at a bingo game is not allowed.
(haha apparently they had issues with people drinking at bingo games lasting more than 5 hours!)
By city:
Barber:
Fights between cats and dogs are prohibited.
Charlotte:
Women must have their bodies covered by at least 16 yards of cloth at all times.
Forest City:
You must stop and call City Hall before entering town in an automobile.
Rocky Mount:
It is required that you must pay a property tax on your dog.
Southern Shores:
It is against the law to rollerblade on a state highway.


----------



## cheply

"Champaign, IL - One may not pee in his neighbor’s mouth."
LOL



Jillyann said:


> In Canada
> 
> - You may not pay for a fifty-cent item with only pennies.
> - Businesses must provide rails for tying up horses.
> - When raining, a person may not water his/her lawn.


The second one doesn't seem like it could be true to me... 

As for the 50 cent thing.. I think its you can't pay for anything OVER 50 cents with just pennies, and who would? Its silly!
When I was a cashier I once had a child pay for a $64 purchase in quarters though.. I was very very angry but at the time didn't know I could say no... My boss told me later not to let that happen again.... 



Did you know in Oregan its illegal to pump your own gas? Very odd. I loved driving through there on my roadtrip to Cali though. Hahaha didn't even have to tip the guy, cause its law!!! Awesome.


----------



## Jillyann

hahah! You guys are finding some really funny ones!


----------



## Walkamile

Jillyann said:


> I found these on the internet doing a random search of 'weird laws'.:lol: I was really bored. Haha. There are some crazy ones out there!! If anyone else has any weird laws that they can find, horse related or not, you should post them!
> 
> 
> - Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.


That's too bad, as it would be the only way I'd be interested in fishing!


----------



## Jillyann

hahaha!


----------



## Jillyann

These arent really laws, more like funny facts..hahaa


*All I need to know in life I learned from my horse*? 
When in doubt, run far, far away. 
You can never have too many treats. 
Passing gas in public is nothing to be ashamed of. 
New shoes are an absolute necessity every 6 weeks. 
Ignore cues. They're just a prompt to do more work. 
Everyone loves a good, wet, slobbery kiss. 
Never run when you can jog. Never jog when you can walk. And never walk when you can stand still. 
Heaven is eating at least 10 hours a day... and then sleeping the rest. 
Eat plenty of roughage. 
Great legs and a nice rear will get you anywhere. Big, brown eyes help too. 
When you want your way, stomp hard on the nearest foot. 
In times of crisis, take a poop. 
Act dumb when faced with a task you don't want to do. 
Follow the herd. That way, you can't be singled out to take the blame. 
A swift kick in the butt will get anyone's attention.
Love those who love you back, especially if they have something good to eat.


----------



## paintluver

In minnesota it is illegal to sleep naked...


----------



## Jillyann

HAHAHAHA! How funny!


----------



## morganshow11

Are these real laws?


----------



## Sunny06

Uh-huh. Weird, eh?


----------



## Jillyann

morganshow11 said:


> Are these real laws?



Yes ma'am!:lol:


----------



## morganshow11

Wow! thats weird


----------



## Jillyann

Thats why they are called weird laws! hah


----------



## Jillyann

I found some good facts!! LOL they are funny


Every day 20 banks are robbed. The average take is $2,500!

Tourists visiting Iceland should know that tipping at a restaurant is considered an insult!

When glass breaks, the cracks move faster than 3,000 miles per hour. To photograph the event, a camera must shoot at a millionth of a second!

A lightning bolt generates temperatures five times hotter than those found at the sun's surface!

It takes glass one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times!

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food, that's the weight of about 6 elephants!

The worlds oldest piece of chewing gum is over 9000 years old!

A sneeze travels out your mouth at over 100 m.p.h.!

Recycling one glass jar, saves enough energy to watch T.V for 3 hours!

There wasn't a single pony in the Pony Express, just horses! 

In Bangladesh, kids as young as 15 can be jailed for cheating on their finals!


----------



## Sunny06

I don't want to get shocked by lightning!! O.O


----------



## Jillyann

I know! I read that and was like woahhhh


----------



## Sunny06

Sure is scary. I already hate lightning. Now this can add to the list why o__O


----------



## Jillyann

I know right!! I like it when it is day time, but at night, when i am trying to sleep... FORGET IT!


----------



## StormyBlues

*mumbles* Now I have to go untie my garaiff........


----------



## Scoutrider

These are fantastic! Great thread!

In PA,

It is illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors.

Any motorist driving along a country road at night must stop every mile and send up a rocket signal, wait ten minutes for the road ahead to be cleared of livestock, and continue.

A special cleaning ordinance bans housewives from hiding dirt or dust under a rug in a dwelling.

You may not sing in the bathtub (I can't find anything against showers, though...)

A person is not eligible to become Governor if he/she has participated in a duel.

Motorized vehicles are not to be sold on Sundays.

You may not catch a fish by any body part except the mouth (EEKK! Thank Heaven for the fishing rod!!)

Dynamite is not to be used for catching fish.

Though you do not need a fishing license to fish on your own land, a hunting license is required to hunt on your own land.

In Tarentum, PA, horses are not to be tied to parking meters.


I think I read somewhere that in California you need a hunting license to set a mousetrap.


----------



## Jillyann

Scoutrider said:


> These are fantastic! Great thread!
> 
> In PA,
> 
> *It is illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors.*


Darn!!! Now I dont know where I am going to sleep!:-(


----------



## Sunny06

^^ *phhttt!!* HA!


----------



## Hobbes

> As for the 50 cent thing.. I think its you can't pay for anything OVER 50 cents with just pennies, and who would? Its silly!


I once thought about paying my taxes in all pennies just to tick people off... I never did but I still think it'd be kinda funny...


> In minnesota it is illegal to sleep naked...


I live there and I didn't know that. I'll have to keep that in mind :roll:


----------



## Jillyann

^^ lol!! In California it is illegal to eat oranges and take a bath at the same time!!


----------



## PoohLP

masatisan said:


> In Britain it's legal requirement for taxis to carry a bale of hay.


There's a funny story about that I heard on a walking tour of London. There are tons of Cab rules going back to the days of horse and buggy. One of them allows cabbies to urinate on the back wheel of their vehicle _(based on the idea that they can't just step away from the cab with a horse attached.)_ 

Fast forward to modern day. Some cab driver got smart and decided to relieve himself in rush hour traffic. When a police officer saw him and went to site him for public urination, the cabbie quoted the law to him. So the officer wrote him up for not carrying a bale of hay instead.

I always really liked that story.


----------



## PoohLP

Also, I think the barefoot thing harkens back to when the pedals were made of metal and could get hot. Being barefoot would be a danger because if you stepped down and it burned your feet, you might take your foot off the brake and cause an accident. I openly flout this law every day.


----------



## Jillyann

Haha, that story is really funny! And that is true about the barefoot thing! Never thought about that.


----------



## chika1235

Jillyann said:


> I found these on the internet doing a random search of 'weird laws'.:lol: I was really bored. Haha. There are some crazy ones out there!! If anyone else has any weird laws that they can find, horse related or not, you should post them!
> 
> 
> - It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin
> with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.
> 
> - In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.
> 
> - It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.
> 
> 
> - Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.


 
hahaha i didnt know that i couldnt lasso fish!!!


----------



## Jillyann

I know right!! Now what am I going to do?!


----------



## Brumby

I don't know if these have been said already but
In georgia...
Donkeys may not be kept in bathtubs.
No one may carry an ice cream cone in their back pocket if it is Sunday.
You have the right to commit simple battery if provoked by "fighting" words. 
IN Acworth Georgia all citizens must own a rake.
In Athens-Clarke County it is illegal for a 16 year old to play pinball after 11 P.M and to make disturbing noises at a fair.
In columbus Georgia you Can't cut off a chicken's head on Sunday.
In gainsville you must eat chicken with your hands 
In Jonesburo you can't say "Oh, boy"


----------



## Jillyann

Haha no I don't think those ones were said yet! Lol


----------



## Scrambles

Ah man, this thread was a great read! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Jillyann said:


> These arent really laws, more like funny facts..hahaa
> 
> 
> *All I need to know in life I learned from my horse*?
> When in doubt, run far, far away.
> You can never have too many treats.
> Passing gas in public is nothing to be ashamed of.
> New shoes are an absolute necessity every 6 weeks.
> Ignore cues. They're just a prompt to do more work.
> Everyone loves a good, wet, slobbery kiss.
> Never run when you can jog. Never jog when you can walk. And never walk when you can stand still.
> Heaven is eating at least 10 hours a day... and then sleeping the rest.
> Eat plenty of roughage.
> Great legs and a nice rear will get you anywhere. Big, brown eyes help too.
> When you want your way, stomp hard on the nearest foot.
> In times of crisis, take a poop.
> Act dumb when faced with a task you don't want to do.
> Follow the herd. That way, you can't be singled out to take the blame.
> A swift kick in the butt will get anyone's attention.
> Love those who love you back, especially if they have something good to eat.


That is the funniest thing ever and totally true! My fiance, who is just getting used to horses, thought it was funny! It is so going on my fridge door =] Here are some strange laws from Oklahoma:
1. Females are forbidden from doing their own hair without being licensed by the state. (shhhh! don't tell the cops!)
2. Dogs must have a permit signed by the mayor in order to congregate in groups of three or more on private property.
3. Whaling is illegal. (I KNEW we had whales in the lake! haha)
4. It is illegal to have the hind legs of farm animals in your boots.
5. Tattoos are banned. _(Repealed, Effective 11/1/2006. Tattoos are now legal in Oklahoma!)

_City Laws

Ada
1.If you wear New York Jets clothing, you may be put in jail.

Wynona
1. Mules may not drink from bird baths

Yukon
1. It is illegal to tie a horse in front of city hall.


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee

*Laugh*



Jillyann said:


> I found these on the internet doing a random search of 'weird laws'.:lol: I was really bored. Haha. There are some crazy ones out there!! If anyone else has any weird laws that they can find, horse related or not, you should post them!
> 
> 
> - It's illegal in Marion, South Carolina, to tickle a female under her chin
> with a feather duster to get her attention while she's riding a horse.
> 
> - In New York City, it is illegal to open or close an umbrella in the presence of a horse.
> 
> - It is illegal to fish from horseback in Washington D.C, Colorado, and Utah.
> 
> - Tennessee prohibits riders from lassoing fish.


Those are some strange laws! They put a smile on my face. Where do people come up with these laws.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Yeah, I just wonder what people were thinking, most of them are really, really old, and people didn't have the technology we do now back in the early 1900's. So people had to decide things for themselves. Of course, Oklahoma has no natural lakes, all of them have been man-made, so you would think _someone_ would know what was in them! haha. =]


----------

